# Man's CHIEF and HIGHEST end...



## InSlaveryToChrist (Apr 17, 2011)

I've been meditating on the Westminster Larger Catechism's first question, "What is the chief and highest end of man?", and I've been reading lots of PB-threads, articles and quotes from Puritans on why the writers of the WLC used the terms they used. The only words I cannot seem to find a clear interpretation for are "chief" and "highest." What _exactly_ was meant by those terms? In my loose interpretation I would take "chief" to mean 'principal' or 'the most important,' and "highest" to mean 'the most honourable' or 'the most privileged.' So, "chief" by that definition would not necessarily indicate it is the most honourable or the most privileged -- "chief" could just as easily be the lowest. And likewise, "highest" would not necessarily indicate principality or highest importance. But assumptions aside, what DID the Westminster Assembly mean by those terms?


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Apr 17, 2011)

If you cannot provide an answer to my original question, then please, give me at least your own presupposition of what they meant.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 17, 2011)

It post dates the Assembly by a generation or two at least, but here is Ridgely's commentary:
A body of divinity: wherein the ... - Google Books


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Apr 17, 2011)

NaphtaliPress said:


> It post dates the Assembly by a generation or two at least, but here is Ridgely's commentary:
> A body of divinity: wherein the ... - Google Books


 
Thank you! This just what I needed!


----------



## seajayrice (Apr 17, 2011)

Edwards writes extensively on Chief, Ultimate and Highest theological terminology Works of Jonathan Edwards, Volume One | Christian Classics Ethereal Library , here is a link to commentary on the SC by several reformed writers. Bible Presbyterian Church Online: WSC Question 1


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Apr 17, 2011)

seajayrice said:


> Edwards writes extensively on Chief, Ultimate and Highest theological terminology Works of Jonathan Edwards, Volume One | Christian Classics Ethereal Library , here is a link to commentary on the SC by several reformed writers. Bible Presbyterian Church Online: WSC Question 1


 
Many thanks for this, too!


----------

